# Treating Vent Gleet



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Treating Vent Gleet



> With chicken ownership comes experience in dealing with unpleasant illness and disease, and vent gleet is no exception. Also known as cloacitis or thrush, vent gleet is a fungal infection that, as the name suggests, shows its presence at the vent. This illness, which can affect digestive and reproductive systems, is luckily not contagious amongst birds with the exception of birds who are mating as it can be spread through sexual contact from hen to rooster. Additionally it can impact birds...


Read more about this article here...


----------

